# My other passion



## deebell (Feb 5, 2008)

Soapmaking is my passion, but my other love is making stained glass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Thanks for letting me share.[/img]


----------



## Chay (Feb 5, 2008)

I would love to work with stained glass. Alas, I lack the time. Would enjoy seeing some pictures of your work though.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh my, those are beautiful.  The sunflower is stunning.  Great work!


----------



## Laurie (Feb 5, 2008)

Those are just beautiful.  Thanks for sharing your other love.  I just admire all the other artistic creations on this forum.


----------



## holmescraft (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh Wow that fireplace cover is so beautiful! I too would love to work with stained glass but don't have $$ for that, maybe someday *dream*. I have to settle for a painting with glass paints for a stained glass look. I have an example posted on at my etsy store if you want to take a look.

Blessings,
Dian


http://holmescraft.etsy.com


----------



## Lane (Feb 6, 2008)

Beautiful! Amazing work.


----------



## Mandy (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh wow! Those are amazing!


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 5, 2008)

How expensive is this hobby?  I really want to learn, but I don't want something that is going to cost me hundreds of dollars to do.  I really want to know what the cost is, once you have made the initial investment in the tools you will need.


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 12, 2008)

I have always loved stained glass.  And you do it beautifully.  Something i would like to try my hand at some time in the future.  How long have you been doing it?

Joanne


----------



## mandy93 (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW! Love that Sunflower!! Great work!!


----------



## Mom232 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow beautiful work!


----------

